# Gisele Bündchen - Rio Fashionweek - Colcci Frühjahr/Sommer 2007 (18 pics)!



## Tobi.Borsti (19 Okt. 2006)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Gisele Bündchen*



 

 

 

 



 

 





 

 

 





 

 

 





 

 

​


----------

